# OKCpedia > General Real Estate Topics >  NW 122 and May--former Circle K/Shell station

## terryinokc

Circle K is gone....anyone know what's going  in on that corner?

----------


## Pete

It hasn't changed hands...  Still owned by the owner of the shopping center.

No building permits thus far.

----------


## OKCisOK4me

That's strange...very busy intersection & the only gas station.

----------


## rezman

With an OnCue a mile to the south at Hefner, and another up at 150th,  It doesn't surprise me at all.

----------


## TheTravellers

> With an OnCue a mile to the south at Hefner, and another up at 150th,  It doesn't surprise me at all.


And a 7-11 at Hefner.

----------


## progressiveboy

The shopping center (Spring Creek)??  needs a serious overhaul/renovation. When I was in OKC about 2 months ago, the CVS moved out and built across the street and Homeland was gone. Plus it appears lots of vacant space. Needs new life!

----------


## barrettd

> The shopping center (Spring Creek)??  needs a serious overhaul/renovation. When I was in OKC about 2 months ago, the CVS moved out and built across the street and Homeland was gone. Plus it appears lots of vacant space. Needs new life!


Agreed. It's gotten pretty bad. I didn't realize Circle K was gone, but that place was awful, too. I would love to see that center undergo some revitalization.

----------


## MagzOK

Wow, I drove by it earlier this week and it was still there!  I'm not surprised given the locations of the mega-stations in proximity, but then again I'm a little surprised given just about every time I drove by there it seemed like a busy little spot.

----------


## barrettd

Maybe they'll put another fast food chicken place there! We definitely need more of those!

----------


## traxx

> Maybe they'll put another fast food chicken place there! We definitely need more of those!


This made me chuckle. 

Well done.

----------


## terryinokc

Fence is all around the property this morning and there is construction equipment tearing up the concrete.  Guess they are going to demolish the building.

----------


## TheTravellers

> Maybe they'll put another fast food chicken place there! We definitely need more of those!


Y'know, interestingly, there are no chicken places other than Chick-Fil-A and Popeye's on May between Reno and Hefner-ish (at least until Cane's opens on 63rd/May).

----------


## Jim Kyle

> Y'know, interestingly, there are no chicken places other than Chick-Fil-A and Popeye's on May between Reno and Hefner-ish (at least until Cane's opens on 63rd/May).


Except, of course, for the Chick-Fil-A where Denny's used to be just south of 63rd, and Popeye's just north of 50th.

----------


## d-usa

That's...what he said?

----------


## T. Jamison

The owner of the property is B.D. Eddie, and they have it listed as commercial land available for ground lease or build to suit. (http://bde-kbi.com/52#property)

----------


## barrettd

> Y'know, interestingly, there are no chicken places other than Chick-Fil-A and Popeye's on May between Reno and Hefner-ish (at least until Cane's opens on 63rd/May).


Well, we did get a Golden Chick near Hefner and May across from Braum's recently, if that counts as Hefner-ish.

I spend a lot of time on the weekends near Penn and Memorial for family shopping, and I think, at last count, there were roughly 43 chicken places at that intersection. I'm just amazed at how many ways there are to sell chicken tenders.

----------


## rte66man

> Well, we did get a Golden Chick near Hefner and May across from Braum's recently, if that counts as Hefner-ish.
> 
> I spend a lot of time on the weekends near Penn and Memorial for family shopping, and I think, at last count, there were roughly 43 chicken places at that intersection. I'm just amazed at how many ways there are to sell chicken tenders.


ROTFLMAO (because it's true)

----------


## TheTravellers

> Well, we did get a Golden Chick near Hefner and May across from Braum's recently, if that counts as Hefner-ish.
> 
> I spend a lot of time on the weekends near Penn and Memorial for family shopping, and I think, at last count, there were roughly 43 chicken places at that intersection. I'm just amazed at how many ways there are to sell chicken tenders.


Yeah, that's the one I was thinking about, didn't remember the name because I had their stuff once and forgot about it (as I did Cane's) since it was completely average.  The Popeye's is bad too, bad food and customer service, so we don't go to them any longer (both Popeye's we've gone to in OKC are a shadow of their former self).  And Chick-Fil-A uses peanut oil and I'm allergic, so they're out too.

Surprised nobody's tried to go in to the old KFC on 59th/May.

----------


## T. Jamison

The fencing was taken down yesterday morning. It looks like they just removed the fuel pumps.

----------


## rte66man

Interesting that they didn't go ahead and remove the underground tanks.  Leaving it for the next buyer?

----------


## T. Jamison

The property isn't for sale. It's available for ground lease or  build to suit so they aren't attempting to avoid the environmental liability.  They tore out the concrete pads the pumps were resting on and then poured a new concrete pads yesterday. I'll try to get a better picture on my lunch.

I wonder if they are thinking 7-11 may want to move their location on the south side of 122nd west of May to that corner to better compete with the two OnCue's on May. The current 7-11 near 122nd and May doesn't have fuel pumps, and it's access can be difficult.

----------


## T. Jamison

Here is  a photo I took this afternoon of the work done.

----------


## Pete

^

Thanks very much.

----------

